# [OT] suche root Server, 64BIT

## daemonb

Hallo Leute,

bin seit 2 stunden dabei serverangebote von 1&1 und co zu durchsuchen.

Habe aber noch nicht gefunden was mit gefällt.

Habe vor meinen 1&1 rootserver durch etwas performanteres zu ersetzen.

Am liebsten wäre mir ein AMD 64 Bit System.

Gentoo vorinstalliert oder die Möglichkeit nachzuinstallieren sollte gegeben sein.

Raid oder gute Festplattenperformance wäre wünschenswert.

Hat einer einen guten Anbieter für mich?

danke

DaemonB

----------

## slick

Also beinahe hätte ich den Thread als DUP von 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-208153.html oder https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-284115.html

geschlossen. Aber aufgrund der 64 Bit lass ichs mal offen. Aber bitte nur 64 Bit-Server-Empfehlungen. Ansonsten bitte in o.g. Threads posten.

----------

## gerry

Ich denke dass Du bei den Anbietern für Privatkunden vergeblich suchst.

Bei solchen Angeboten spielt der Preis eine wesentliche Rolle und 64bit Hardware ist halt doch noch teurer als der meiste 32bit Kram.

Selberbauen und günstigen Stellplatz suchen wäre da wohl sinnvoller.

----------

## bbgermany

bei www.hetzner.de gibt es 64bit server (69 + setup) leider ohne gentoo erstmal. aber vielleicht kannst du dich mit denen in verbindung setzten und sie überreden doch ein gentoo base system zu installieren. muss ja nicht gleich ein stage1 sein oder?

----------

## gabler

bei Hetzner kann man dank rescue system selber gentoo aufspielen. Brauch halt Zeit geht aber recht gut

----------

## sYnopsis

http://www.ngz-server.de/rootserver/rootserver.php

Wenn du einen Server bestellen willst und mir etwas Gutes tuen willst, dann schreib mir eine Nachricht, dann geb ich dir meine Kundennummer  :Smile: 

Gentoo installieren ist auch kein Problem.

Einfach RescueSystem botten und dann kannst du loslegen.

----------

## Ruad

Bei Hetzner gibts eigentlich ein ganz nettes Forum, Wiki und sehr nette Supportleute

Beispiel für Hetzner-Wiki-Gentoo

Und vor kurzem stand irgendwo auch noch etwas von einem internen Spiegel zum updaten von Gentoo - sprich keine anfallende Traffickosten bei Updates.

für soweit  :Wink: 

----------

## daemonb

Hi,

danke euch für eure tips, habe mich nun für einen server von www.webperoni.de entschieden. War innerhalb von einer halben stunde installiert, super fix die leute dort.

bis denne

DaemonB

----------

## dakjo

Du hast schon gelesen, das sich ab dem 4.Monat der Betrag von 22,22 auf 66,66 erhöht?

----------

## MatzeOne

Trotzdem kein schlechtes Angebot, oder?

----------

## daemonb

nein, habe gelesen das sich der Betrag von 99 auf 133 erhöht, aber verglichen mit meinem 1&1 XXL ist das richtig günstig.

Vorallem weil mein Root Server L bei 1&1 auf dem plattencache mehr performance hat als mein XXL, was alleine schon eine unverschämtheit ist....

Der XXL wird gekündigt wenn gentoo auf dem neuen installiert ist.

Hierzu habe ich noch ein problem, könnt ja gerne mal in den thread dazu schauen.

bis denne

DaemonB

----------

